# Okay, we like trips abroad right?



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Okay, we all like trips abroad right? 

Where would you guys like to go in June or September next year or 2011?

cheers

Rich


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Rhonda .. Andalucia ,Spain. 8) 8) 8) ( 2/3 days there ,, 2/3 days back,,, from Dover )


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Ireland, easy to get to, great people, great open roads and plenty of Guinness


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Isn't Battle where the so called battle of Hastings actually took place but they decided it would sound stupid calling it the battle of Battle 

I have to say I am all for a trip like this, it's really only the money that restricts me ;-)

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Sainsburys??? That's just down the road from me :lol:

Quite like the Ireland idea


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Already been to Tescos and Sainsburys

Nirvana sounds cool

But can we go to Jeopardy, I've heard that's where all our jobs are


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Isn't Battle where the so called battle of Hastings actually took place but they decided it would sound stupid calling it the battle of Battle
> 
> I have to say I am all for a trip like this, it's really only the money that restricts me ;-)
> 
> Charlie


Yep, Battle is just down the road from me. They have fantastic firework displays off the abbey walls...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> Sainsburys??? That's just down the road from me :lol:
> 
> Quite like the Ireland idea


Tescos seems to be the most popular. Add your vote for Sainsbury's. Every little helps. :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

triplefan said:


> Already been to Tescos and Sainsburys
> 
> Nirvana sounds cool
> 
> But can we go to Jeopardy, I've heard that's where all our jobs are


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I think all the jobs are in the government mate and this one might include an element of Nirvana for you... :wink:

http://tinyurl.com/yadqwvj

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> > Already been to Tescos and Sainsburys
> ...


Guess who I'm going be working for from December :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > triplefan said:
> ...


I'll be interviewing you... :wink:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

You know where I want to go , and its not on the list... :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ttrev21 said:


> You know where I want to go , and its not on the list... :wink:


I do. and you know why it's not on the list... :wink:


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

Rome got my vote with the prospect of driving thru France, a bit of Switzerland, Milan and drop the roof and take in the sights while driving around the Colosseum

Then back along thru Monaco and Nice, then back over them hills to home

or is the getting there bit, a little too similar to another trip?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

again rome would be nice


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> again rome would be nice


How about Naples? 8)


----------

